# ذكر الليزر فى القران الكريم



## م/ مشيرة (6 يوليو 2010)

(من صور الاعجاز العلمى فى القران الكريم)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DhWZJLk-wc


----------



## سعد الضويحى (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكى ... وجزاكى خيرا


----------



## جسر الأمل (7 يوليو 2010)

*" الله نور السماوات والأرض..."

سبحان الله ..من علم الانسان مالم يعلم*


----------



## hosam gaber mohame (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الله اكبر


----------



## العيون الدامعة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

قال الله عز وجل : 

"وما أتيتم من العلم الا قليلا"

بارك الله فيكي ..................................


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (28 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## costa337 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ع الموضوع
بصراحة لم أعلمه قط!


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحان الله


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

سبحان الله


----------



## تولين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك على الموضوع


----------



## hhmdan (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وصدق الله اذ يقول وقالوا ما لهذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة الا احصاها


----------



## anlaser (25 يناير 2011)

تم والحمد لله انجاز الجهاز القراني في مختبرات كلية الهندسة جامعة النهرين في بغداد العراق
الليزر المتولد لون احمد بطول موجي 670 نانومتر والدراسات مستمرة ان شاء الله في هذا الموضوع بالذات
وتم نشر بحوث على الموضوع احدها في جامعة كامبرج بريطانيا
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1807804


----------



## --غناتي-- (28 يناير 2011)

مثل نوره 
ولله المثل الاعلى
شكرا


----------



## حسام الروح (23 فبراير 2011)

عزيزتي شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## zamalkawi (3 مارس 2011)

معقول في مهندسين بيروجوا لفيديو زي دة؟ وبيؤيدوه؟
لو العوام بيروجوا له ويؤيدوه، نقول معلش، عوام
انما المهندسين؟
معقولة هو دة مستوى المهندسسين عندنا؟
بجد عيب


----------



## hawler_rawand (28 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## hawler_rawand (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو ارسلان (29 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا اختي العزيزة جزاكي الله خير الجزاء *


----------



## عادل زادة (4 يوليو 2011)

أرد على ماذا؟
ليس هناك شيء في الصفحة


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

سبحان الله العظيم

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد1423 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

سبحانك ربي


----------



## م عهد محمود (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## الثعلب2000 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الافادة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## koki4life (17 أكتوبر 2011)

لا أملك إلا أن أقول سبحان الله ......


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى123 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## الرحمانى2008 (1 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## koko2025 (5 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيكى *


----------



## ادور (2 مارس 2012)

الله اكبر وسبحان الله


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا...
بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## قطرة امل (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيت خير الجزاء سبحان الله سانتظر تحميل المقطع


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

